# aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007



## Steffen90 (24. Februar 2007)

hallo!
ich eröffne mal den schleienfangthread für 2007!
hier könnt ihr wie jedes jahr fänge oder auch schneidertage posten!

desweiteren wäre es sinnvoll wenn ihr wie jedes jahr noch ein paar weitere angaben angaben machen würdet:

größe und menge der gefangenen fische:
gewässer:
sichtigkeit:
tiefe, in der gefangen wurde:
montage:
köder:
lockfutter:
beißzeit:
wetter:
bemerkungen: 

so und dann wünsch ich euch viel erfolg für die schleiensaison 2007!


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

ich fang dann mal an :

größe und menge der gefangenen fische: nichts!
gewässer: baggersee (teich 1)
sichtigkeit: relativ trüb
montage: futterkorb, pose
köder: maden, rotwürmer
lockfutter: eingenbau mix
wetter: sonnig, 10°


----------



## Feeder-Freak (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Das war vor zwei Wochen:

Fische: NIX 
Gewässer: Vereinsee ASV
Sichtigkeit: klar   
Montage:  Futterkorb, Liftmethode
Köder: Wurm
Lockfutter: Irgenwas von Mosella
Wetter: Leicht bewölkt und schätze mal so 12 Grad.


----------



## Veit (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Ich hab heute abend mit der Matchrute an nem kleinen Dorfteich auch versucht nach drei Jahren endlich mal wieder eine Moosgrüne zu erwischen.
Naja, hat nicht sein sollen, aber dafür konnte ich diesen tollen Fang auf ein Madenbündel machen  *gg* :


----------



## Living Dead (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

ohhh so ein schöner köderfisch#6


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

@veit: petri zu dem goldstück! ist echt nen schöner (gold)fisch!
aber ne schleie ist doch schöner.....


----------



## Jack Haze (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

hallo erst mal dann werd ich hier mal die erste Tinca eintragen

größe u menge: ein 38er männchen
Gewässer: Altwasser der Naab mit verbindung zur Naab
Sichtigkeit u Tiefe: Trüb leichtes Hochwasser 1,5m-2m tief
Köder: Misturm an Matchrute knapp auf grund
Lockfutter: eigenmix aus resten zum teil leicht angeschimmelt (hatte nix anders war spontan)
Beifang: 3 Karpfen 45-48, 1 Zährte 40 und so ca 10 güstern 25-30
Wetter: Regen bei so 6-8 Grad


----------



## rotauge88 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

ich werd wohl erst mitte-ende märz den ersten versuch starten. derzeit noch ein bisschen viel abistress, ende märz gönn ich mir dann aber mal ein paar tage pause. vielleicht ist dann auch ein bisschen mehr sonnenschein vorhanden, dann klappts auch mit den schleien besser.


----------



## Veit (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> @veit: petri zu dem goldstück! ist echt nen schöner (gold)fisch!
> aber ne schleie ist doch schöner.....



Natürlich, da gebe ich dir absolut recht.
Werde es nachher auch eventuell nochmal an nem anderen Tümpel versuchen, falls es nicht in Strömen regnet. 

@ Jack Haze: Na dann Petri zur ersten gemeldeten Schleie des Jahres!


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

@jack hatze: nen dickes petri zu deiner schleie!

@veit: na dann viel glück!!


----------



## Fischers Fritz (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Aber wann lohnt es sich denn wieder gezielt auf Schleie zu angeln?

gruß


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

richtig lohnen tut es sich ende märz/anfang april!
aber so warm wie dieser winter ist dürfte es im moment auch schon beissen!
ich werd es jedenfalls nächste woche wieder versuchen!


----------



## Fischers Fritz (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Ok thx
Also bei uns fängt Jugendangeln am 15 März wieder an da werd ich dann mal probieren ne Tinca zu überlisten

gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Wann 4.3
Wo. Vereinsgewässer
Köder 2 Maden
Uhrzeit  12-30h- 15h
methode: Stippfischen
Fänge: einige Rotaugen und 2 Schleien 34cm+33cm
Futter: ja


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

@ veit da bist du noch der einzige^^


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

nich der einzige, ^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (6. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

wie sind denn im moment die wassertemperaturen an gewässern von 5-10 ha udn etwa 3-5 meter wassertiefe ohne grundwasserquellen?

hab kein thermometer,aber so ungefähr müßten doch diese gewässer die gleiche temperatur haben.
hat da wer werte?
unter 6 °C fahr ich nämlich nicht los.


----------



## carpi (6. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Hallo
Ich war gestern..(5.03.07)

Fische: 5 ordentliche Rotaugen in 2 Std.
Gewässer: Vereinssee (2-3m Tiefe)
Wetter: Sonnig, windig ca. 9°C
Technik: Feedern


----------



## Steffen90 (9. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

moin
war denn in den letzten tagen keiner mehr los?#c 
ich hab im moment leider nicht die zeit um zu angeln:c


----------



## rotauge88 (9. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

ich auch nicht. ende märz gehts dann wohl wieder los. und dann gehts weiter mit dem abi -.-


----------



## carpi (9. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Hi
Sonntag werd ich wieder angeln.. soll ja echt geiles Wetter geben #6


----------



## Steffen90 (10. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

na dann viel erfolg!
ich kann sonntag net angeln gehn.... ich hab da geburtstag! werd wohl oder übel bin mittwoch warten müssen!


----------



## carpi (10. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Hi danke! Und dir viel Spass bei deiner Party


----------



## rotauge88 (11. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

es kribbelt in den fingern wenn ich nach draussen schaue. aber leider kann ich nicht los. hoffentlich geht jemand von euch los #6


----------



## Blackfoot (11. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Ich fahre nach den Mittagessen mal los,es ist ja schönes Wetter.Maden habe ich mir gestern gekauft.

Gruss Tommy !|wavey:


----------



## rotauge88 (11. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

viel glück.

mal ne taktische frage: angelt ihr mit pose oder grundangel auf schleie? wie bebleit ihr eure posen?


----------



## carpi (11. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Hi
Ich werde heute nachmittag mal mit der Feederrute losziehn =)
Aber wenn da nichts geht versuch ichs mit nem kleinen Auftriebsköder am Haken... also max. Vorfachlänge über grund udn wenn da nichts geht dann im mittelwasser oder oberfläche! Bebleiung... eigentlich wie immer.. punktuell... ein passendes blei vor dem Vorfach! evt n schrotblei wenns beim auswerfen probs gibt aber sonst nicht!

Petri allen die bei diesem tollen Wetter ans Wasser kommen... so wie ich :vik:


----------



## jerkfreak (12. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

War heut mal mit der Matche los, aber trotz meinem "Spezial-Schleinenfutter" war heut nichts zu holen, auser ca 10 handlange Rotaugen...! Köder waren Mistwürmer und Mais...!

Wenn das Wetter morgen wieder passt kommt der nächste Versuch, diesmal an ner andren (flacheren) Stelle...!

Sonst war bei dem SUPERWETTER keiner los???


----------



## Steffen90 (12. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

nein leider nicht:c  
hab viel zu viel zu tun 
diese woche komm ich wenn ich glück hab samstag raus!
aber sonst nicht.........


----------



## Fischers Fritz (12. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

kann man gezielt auf schleie feedern?

gruß


----------



## Steffen90 (12. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> kann man gezielt auf schleie feedern?


klar!! mehr oder weniger.... beifang wirste immer haben! aber das feedern auf schleie macht echt ne menge spaß! und ist ne top methode!
letztes jahr hab ich so meine größte gefangen!


----------



## Fischers Fritz (12. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

normales feeder futter oder schleienfutter ?

gruß


----------



## Steffen90 (12. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

ab besten schleienfutter!
ich misch meins immer selber! 
aber normales feederfutter geht auch!
mach auf jeden fall mais und kleine rotwürmer mit ins futter!


----------



## NOK Angler (13. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

so , gestern an einem toten Arm von unserer Au losgewesen. Leider nichts erwicht. Aber reichlich und vor allem echt große Schleien gesehen ! Werde heute Nachmittag nochmal einen Versuch starten.


----------



## Fr33 (13. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Postet doch mal Fänge 

will mal ein Schleienbild 07 sehen.

Feedern auf Schleien stelle ich mir gerade in Seen und Altarmen schwierig vor. ich meine, die Bisse über die feedertip. Schleien gelten ja als extrem vorsichtig. Stört die der gegendruck der fedderspitze nicht ?

ich fange meine schleien (nur als beifang. zu geringer bestand) nur mit der matchrute und liftmethode (hebebisse = waggler kommt aus dem wasser geschossen) oder mit der Schwingspitze...... als topköder gelten bei uns Maden und rot/Mistwürmer....


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Steffen90 (13. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

also die schleienbisse kommen beim feedern (pickern) im see wie vorsichtige rotaugenbisse aber lassen sich sehr gut erkennen!
einfach mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Steffen90 (13. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

und morgen gehts doch endlich mal los!:vik: 
nen neuen köder testen, kichererbsen aus der dose! ma sehn ob was geht!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (13. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Postet doch mal Fänge
> 
> will mal ein Schleienbild 07 sehen.
> 
> ...




feedern mit sehr kurzer seitenarmmontage und schwerem blei/futterkorb(30gramm aufwärts)verwandelt 90% der bisse in kontakt!minimum.
also ne bessere methode hab ich noch nicht gefunden,udn bei wind bleibt die montage da wo sie sein soll.

die bisse sind bei uns am see zur hälfte leichtere zupfer ähnlich wie ein größeres rotaueg(denke mal die schwimmen auf einen zu) und die andere hälfte reisst fast die rute ins wasser.
auf jedenf all sind die bisse selten zu übersehen,die schleien haken sich eh fast immer selbst.
wichtig,hakenspitze frei lassen,wer so die großen schleien fangen will.
6er-10er haken,1-2 maiskörner(made als stopper damit das maiskorn nicht die hakenspitze verdeckt) bzw 5-10 maden, ein rotwurm/mistwurm oder 3 maden+3 caster.
 anfüttern bringt ne menge sofern ihr euch nicht die rotaugen auf den platz holt. 
war heute 5 stunden los,nicht ein biß,hab an 3 stellen probiert,aber wenn nichtmal n rotauge kommt scheint es noch zu kalt zu sein. hab alle verdächtigen stellen ca 1,5 stunden beangelt.


----------



## carpi (13. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Hi
so ich war am Sonntag... alles hatte eigentlich ganz toll begonnen...
Um 3 hab ich mich mit nem Pumpel am Vereinssee getroffen und angefangen zu fischen....

Köder: Mistwürmer
Montage: Feeder
Wassertemp. 6-7°C an der Oberfläche
Zeit: 15:00 Uhr bis 18:30 Uhr

Das Wetter war super aber wir fingen lange nichts... kurz bevor wir gehen wollten hatte jeder einen "großen" kleinen Barsch gefangen und sonst garnichts! 

Dann wollten wir heim und ich wollt dem Kollegen noch sein Futtersack geben, den ich für ihr ausm Laden mitgebracht hatte.. er hatte ein paar hundert Meter weiter geparkt, weil sein Auto zu tief ist. dann hab ich mich natürlich noch im Matsch festgefahn und mit allen Trick und Kniffen hm wirs zu 2. dann auch nicht mehr geschafft... mittlerweile wars dann auch dunkel und wir ham uns auf die suche nach einem Bauern mit Traktor gemacht und schließlich einen gefunden ders für 10€ machen würde.... klar dacht ich hauptsache raus ausm Dreck! Bei dieser Aktion hat er mit dann noch bisschen Metall über meinem abschlepphaken verbogen+Lack ab.. das hab ich allerding erst am nächsten tag gesehn... der damit begann dass ich kratzen musste, weil mein auto total zugefroren war... grad vorne und hinten dacht ich.. weil ich heut nur 2km bis zur Berufsschule hatte dachte ich... und bei ner Polizeikontrolle vor der schule hab ich mich direkt schön neben die grünen auf nen Parkplatz gestellt.. eigentlich hatte ich ja auch nichts zu befürtchten..... hehe dachte aber auch nur ich es hat keine Minute gedauert. als ein offensichtlich gut gelaunter Polizist an mein fenster klopfte und mich darauf aufmerksam machte, dass man sein auto auch an den Seitenscheiben freikratzen muss.. zack wieder 10€ und das wär nur ne ausnahme sagte der dann noch normal wärens 30€ blablabla in der schule hab ich dann auch noch eine arbeit richtig schön verhaun, weil ich die Zeit, die ich fürs auto ausm Matsch zu befrein gebraucht hatte eigentlich fürs lernen eingeplant hab.... aber eigentlich hätt ichs ja wissen müssen...

es heisst ja schließlich nicht umsonst: ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch ist der ganze(+der nächste) Tag am Ar***
:vik:


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

ok bin am donnerstag abend am see feedern

gruß


----------



## rotauge88 (13. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

hey steffen, kichererbsen sollen angeblich gut auf rotaugen gehen. bei schleien weis ich es nicht.
berichte mal dann bitte wie es war. ich versuch das vielleicht auch mal.


----------



## Steffen90 (13. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

mach ich! das mit rotaugen hab ich auch schon gelesen!
und mit schleie... miniboilies sind gut.... mais auch... warum dann nicht auch kichererbsen?? die sollen doch auch auf karpfen funzen! wieso dann nicht auch auf schleie? also morgen probier ichs! nur wie?? mit selbsthakmethode, feeder oder pose?? naja ma sehn!


----------



## Blackfoot (13. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

War heute bei den tollen Wetter auch wieder mal los,aber 
nur zwei Rotfedern gefangen.Ich glaube für Schleien ist es noch 
zu früh und das Wasser noch zu kalt.:c 

Gruss Tommy!#h


----------



## Wallerschreck (14. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Dann will ich auch mal...

Größe und Menge:

1 Schleie(Milchner) 32cm
1 Karpfen 3,6 Kg
5 Giebel 20-28cm
3 Rotfedern 15-30cm

Gewässer: Vereinssee
Sichtigkeit: klar (geschätzt 1,5m Sichttiefe)
Fangtiefe: c.a. 1.5m
Montage: Feeder
Köder: Pinkies(Schleie)/Teig/Rotwurm
Lockfutter: Complete - Stillwasser
Beißzeit: 12-18 Uhr (Schleie gegen 14 Uhr)
Wetter: sonnig (14°C)
Bemerkung:
Die Feedrrute stand nicht still kaum war die Montage im Wasser kamen die ersten Zupfer allerdings hab ich mindestens doppelt so viele Bisse vergeigt wie ich verwertet habe, da allgemein sehr vorsitchtig gebissen wurde..sogar der Karpfen hat gezupft wie ein 15cm Rotauge.


----------



## Steffen90 (14. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

sooooooo ich bin auch wieder von nem erfolgreichen ansitz zurück! 
fänge: eine schleie von ca. 18cm immerhin die erste dieses jahr...
und nen paar rotaugen, güstern, barsche und ein brassen
gewässer: kleiner, max. 2m breiter graben
sichtigkeit: sehr trüb villeicht 10cm sichttiefe
montage: feeder 
köder: rotwürmer
lockfutter: eigenbau mix
beiszeit: 16-17.45
wetter: sonnig ca. 16°
bemerkung: erst hab ich in einem see gefischt doch da ging garnix! net auf kichererbse, made oder rotwurm! nach dem wechsel an den graben bekam ich sofort bisse!
fazit: es war super tag am wasser mit viiiiiiel sonne und fisch!!!


----------



## Fischers Fritz (14. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

so morgen gehts endlich los

gruß


----------



## Steffen90 (15. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

so bin wieder von nem schleientrip zurück!

fänge: ein rotauge und nen paar barsche
köder: rotwurm
futter: eigenbau
gewässer: kleiner graben
montage: grund
sichtigkeit: trüb
beiszeit: 15-17uhr
wetter: sonnig, leichter wid und 15°
fazit: toller tag, leider ohne schleie


----------



## Fischers Fritz (15. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

So bin auch zurück leider gar nix gefangen
aber war auch des erste ma für mich dieses Jahr un da is des normal das ich nix fang

gruß


----------



## carpi (16. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Hi
War heute nochmal kurz nach der Arbeit
ca. 16:30 bis 19:00 am Vereinssee fürs 3. Mal dieses Jahr

Fische: 3 schöne mittlere Rotaugen
2 schöne aber auch noch kleinere Schleien

und der Kollege hat auch nochmal 3 Rotaugen gefangen

Das jeweils nur mit einer Rute in 2 1/2 Stunden..... find ich war ganz in Ordnung hehe =)

Wasser: geschätzte 6°C...kein termometer dabei
für Weiher ziemlich klar
Wind: ab und zu eine leichte Briese aus S-W
Montage: feeder
Wassertiefe: 2-3m
Futter: Geheimnis....herb und hauptsächlich für Karpfen 
und Brassen konzipiert


----------



## Hackersepp (17. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Gestern: 3 Schleien (38, 35, 34)
Futter: Sensas Tinca Tinca
Köder: Tauwurm
Montage: Futterkorb an der Feeder
Gewässer: Regen
Wetter: sonnig , leichte Windböen


----------



## Steffen90 (17. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

an carpi und hackersepp: ein dickes petri zu euren schleien!


----------



## carpi (18. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> an carpi und hackersepp: ein dickes petri zu euren schleien!


 
Hallo
Dank dir! 

*@ Hackersepp:*
Wie hast du den Tauwurm angeboten? ganz oder ein Teil aufgezogen udn wie groß hast du dein haken gewählt?


----------



## Hackersepp (18. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Mag zwar ziemlich rustikal klingen, aber am 2er Aalhaken(bester Haken für Schleienfischen meiner Meinung nach) aufgepoppt 10 cm über Grund.


Heute war ich bei Windstärke 7 draußen....:v 

Aber ich habe Fänge zu vermelden:

2 Schleien ( 38, 39) , 1 Karpfen (45)

Die Bisse waren sehr sehr schwer zu sehen. (Die Feederrute wackelte die ganze Zeit). Auch als ich dann meine 2. Hakenwahl (8er Schleienhaken) verwendete, bekam ich auch nur ganz leichte Zupfer. Dann begann es auch noch zu regnen.... 

Nochmal zum Aalhaken: Besonders im Mai oder Juni - September super Fangerfolge, da die Schleien den Haken sofort komplett mit dem Tauwurm einsaugen, und nicht wie man es normal gewöhnt ist, lange daran "rumnuckeln"

Petri Heil!

(Ich hätte noch die Bilder vonheute, leider weiss ich nicht wie ich sie hochladen kann....)


----------



## Steffen90 (18. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

na dann petri!
zu den haken: die erfahrung konnte ich auch schon machen! letztes jahr hatte ich eine schleie als beifang beim aalangeln. gebissen hat sie auf zwei tauis am 1er butthaken! ohne lang rumzuzuppeln!


----------



## rotauge88 (18. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

@hackersepp:

einfach mal auf diese seite gehen:
dann da nach deinem bild suchen und weitere schritte durchführen (ich glaube diese erklären sich von selbst) und dann auf host it klicken. dann kriegst du einen link zu einer seite wo man dein bild sehen kann. diesen kannst du dann hier reinkopieren. irgendwo hier im forum findet sich auch eine detallierte anleitung nur weis ich gerade nicht genau wo |kopfkrat


----------



## Hackersepp (23. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

so, in meinem Avatar könnt ihr zumindest eine der Schleien sehen :q


----------



## Zarrentiner (24. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Schön wäre es ja wenn mal einer ein Thermometer rein hängt, so sagen wir mal 0,5 m unter der Oberfläche um vergleichbare Werte zu haben.#6


----------



## rotauge88 (24. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> so, in meinem Avatar könnt ihr zumindest eine der Schleien sehen :q



nein |kopfkrat


----------



## bennie (24. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

im profilbild


----------



## rotauge88 (24. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

jo jetzt aber auch als avatar |muahah:


----------



## Steffen90 (24. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

hauptsache ma nen schleienbild.....! aber das ist doch wirklich nen schönes, kräftiges tierchen!


----------



## rotauge88 (25. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

habe heute nacht ne schleie gefangen. im traum :q 

hatte gute 40 cm^^

Angelmethode war Grundangeln mit Winkelpicker. Dienstag kann ich endlich los, vielleicht auch schon Montag #h


----------



## arno (25. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Moin!
Ich will dies Jahr auch verstärkt den Tincas nachstellen.
Aber bei uns in der Ems.
Die Ems ist ca. 15 meter breit und hat eine mittlere Strömung.
Schleien werden besetzt, aber sie vermehren sich auch so.
Es gibt nachweislich viele große Schleien.
Kompostwürmer hab ich mehr als genug.
Schilfgürtel und Seerosenfelder sind auch vorhanden.
Es gibt auch einige wehre und Überläufe


Ich hatte mal ein 46 cm Tinca am Haken, aber ich will mal mehr davon!
Gebt mir doch mal ein paar Tipps!
Vor allem im Bezug aufs Anfüttern!


----------



## ShogunZ (26. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

@Arno: deine Gewässerbeschreibung hört sich ja schon mal sehr vielversprechend an.

Je nach dem Weißfischbestand eines Gewässers füttere ich gern kleine Pellets entweder solo oder im Futter.
Das Futter sieht bei mir wie folgt aus....
Kokosmehl, Bllutmehl, Sojaschrot und zum strecken noch Semmelbrösel.
In den MethodMix kommt noch Belachan Paste sowie Mussel Meat "Saft".
Je nach Gewässer fische ich mit Pellets in 15mm oder mit 14mm Boilies...momentan doch noch eher mit Maden, etc.
Werde es heuer auch mal mit Muschelfleisch versuchen.


----------



## arno (27. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Wo bekomme ich denn das: Belachan Paste sowie Mussel Meat "Saft". her?


----------



## ShogunZ (27. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

http://shop.angelsport-zimmermann.com/product_info.php?cPath=25_102&products_id=1588

http://www.carp-world.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p648_DD-Bait-DNA-Mussel-juice.html

Bitteschön!


----------



## BallerNacken (30. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

ich werd morgen auch mal los auf die gute alte Tinca. Ma schauen was geht.

Das Problem is nur, dass man in unserem Vereinsgewässer nicht Füttern darf...

meint ihr, dass es schon möglich ist um die Jahreszeit Schleien ohne zu füttern zu fangen?

Also im Sommer kann man in dem Gewässer gut ohne Futter ma ne schleie landen...

werde auf jeden die flachste Stelle nehmen (89 cm) tief...dürfte ganz gut sein.

Ma schauen was geht...werde berichten#6


----------



## arno (30. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*



ShogunZ schrieb:


> http://shop.angelsport-zimmermann.com/product_info.php?cPath=25_102&products_id=1588
> 
> http://www.carp-world.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p648_DD-Bait-DNA-Mussel-juice.html
> 
> Bitteschön!



Dankeschön!


----------



## Blackfoot (30. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

War heute für ca. 2 Std. am Teich.Schleien keine,aber dafür 
3 Karpfen um die 50 cm gefangen.Die Fische kommen also 
langsam in Fahrt.

Gruss Tommy!#h


----------



## Hackersepp (30. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Ich wollte heute Karpfen,  bekam aber nur schleien ans Band....
Insgesamt 7 Stück.(bis 39)

Sie haben Hunger......


----------



## Steffen90 (30. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

@ballernacken: viel glück morgen!

@hackersepp: petri heil zu deinen schleien!


----------



## BallerNacken (31. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

so wieder da...

lief aber net viel. Um genau zu sein:

ca. 30 Brassen (kleine so zwischen 15 und 25 cm)
paar Rotaugen und Uckis

und ein Karpfen (siehe Bild)

ma morgen noch ma in nem anderen Gewässer schauen was geht...





is ca. 40 -45 cm (hab net gemessen)


----------



## Steffen90 (31. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

na dann trotzdem petri! son karpfen is doch auch was schönes!


----------



## BallerNacken (31. März 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

jo hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber ne schleie wäre besser gewesen....

naja morgen noch ma in nem See probieren, in dem ich auch Füttern darf|supergri


----------



## Steffen90 (1. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

soooo nach erfolgreichen (forellen)anangeln gehts morgen wieder auf schleie!:k und am wochenende ne ganze nacht auf schleie/karpfen! hoffendlich geht da nach ner woche vorfüttern was:q !


----------



## BadnerPower (1. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

So war heute mal endlich wieder stippen.Nach 1min die erste rotauge,15cm so ging das dann gute 40mins eine rotauge nach der anderen.Dann auf einmal bekam ich einen anderen und kräftigeren biss.Ich schlug an und dachte sche*** hänger doch auf einmal sauste das viech ab wie nochwas.Meine neue stippe wurde gleich mal richtig getestet.Nach einem 5min drill hatte ich die schleie dann endlich draußen.Wow meine 2te schleie die ich je gefangen habe und noch dazu 5cm größer wie die vom letzten jahr:q
Also meine schleie war 42cm groß und wog ca 1,5kg hatte nen fetten bauch.nachdem ich sie abgehakt hatte hab ich sie sofort wieder zurückgesetzt.Mein köder war eine Made an einem 20er haken.Angefüttert habe ich mit selbstgemachten futter an einem kanal welcher ca 10m breit war und 15-2m tief ist.Pics werde ich noch reinstellen wennn ich rausgrieg wie|supergri

petri heil#h

euer badner


----------



## Steffen90 (1. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

na dann petri!
pics kannst du hier hochladen und dann den link einstellen: http://www.imageshark.de/


----------



## mehrschwein (1. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

net schlecht!


----------



## BadnerPower (1. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

das mit dem hochladen klappt iwie ned weil wenn ich die dann hochlade dann ladet der voll lang und dann kommt ne fehlermeldung.die datei is aber jpg und 0,9mb groß also an was liegt das?eingeloggt bin ich auch


----------



## Steffen90 (1. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

keine ahnung! eigendlich müssts gehn!


----------



## Steffen90 (4. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

moin
gestern war ich wiedermal auf schleie!

größe und menge der gefangenen fische: 2 forellen (je ca. 400g) und ein rotauge

gewässer: teich eins

sichtigkeit: sehr trüb

tiefe, in der gefangen wurde: 1,2m

montage: grund

köder: mais

lockfutter: eigenbaumix mit forelli, maisschrot, weizen, dosenmais und pinkies

beißzeit: abends ab 6 bis um 8

wetter: bewölkt, teilweise leichter regen  und relativ starker wind

bemerkungen: viele, viele bisse aber leider keine schleie dafür aber ein verlorener karpfen....


und heut abend gehts wieder los:vik: 
und donnerstag auf freitag nachtangeln:vik:


----------



## Steffen90 (4. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

jetzt bin ich wieder zurück.... leider ohne fisch 
wetter: erst windig dann fast windstill. blauer himmel

bemerkungen: ein paar bisse hatte ich allerdings von karpfen die ich IMMER direkt (max. 5sek) nach dem anschlag verloren hab.

rest wie oben


----------



## ae71 (5. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

hallo steffen90, wie verlierst du sie ? schlitzen sie dir aus oder vorfachbruch? da du so viele bisse nicht verwerten kannst, wundert mich das ein bisserl! vor allen dingen ist meine erfahrung, wenn ein karpfen hängt, dann hängt er richtig und nur durch ausschlitzen bzw haken aufbiegen oder vorfachbruch verliert man die, also wie verlierst du sie? mußt du anders montieren, evtl stärkeres vorfach + dickere haken!?
grüsse
toni


----------



## Steffen90 (5. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*



ae71 schrieb:


> hallo steffen90, wie verlierst du sie ? schlitzen sie dir aus oder vorfachbruch? da du so viele bisse nicht verwerten kannst, wundert mich das ein bisserl! vor allen dingen ist meine erfahrung, wenn ein karpfen hängt, dann hängt er richtig und nur durch ausschlitzen bzw haken aufbiegen oder vorfachbruch verliert man die, also wie verlierst du sie? mußt du anders montieren, evtl stärkeres vorfach + dickere haken!?
> grüsse
> toni


hier hab ich nen thread dazu aufgemacht: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=98256


----------



## Steffen90 (6. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

geht denn niemand bei dem schönen wetter schleienangeln?#d 

ich war heute nacht wieder los allerdings gab es nur einen karpfen (3 pfund) und drei brassen von 7 pfund, etwas über 5 pfund und 6 pfund.
aber keine schleie! ich hatte aber wieder sehr viele fehlbisse und auch wieder fische verloren... nur irgendwie wollen die schleien im moment nicht!
sonst montage, ect. alles wie am 4.4


----------



## Stick21 (6. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Moin 

Ich hab noch nie ne Schleie gefangen aber in dem Gewässer wo ich seit 3 Jahren angel soll es einen guten Schleienbestand geben. Es ist ein flüsschen sehr schmal und flach. Wo und wie sollte ich es auf Schleie  versuchen??

Mfg Stick21#h


----------



## rotauge88 (11. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

so bin wieder da. die schleien wollen anscheinend noch nicht richtig, dafür aber brassen rotaugen und güstern en mass. schade. ende april wirds besser beissen


----------



## BadnerPower (15. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

war wieder vorgestern wieder mal stippen an unserem kanal.
dort hab ich dann uach schon meine 2te schleie dieses jahres gefangen sie wog aber n gutes halbes kg mehr wie die andere hat aber meine waage nicht dabei#q


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

gestern beim Aalangeln auf Mistwurm biss auch eine kleinere Schleie von 30cm. Ausserdem fing ich noch eine richtig schöne hochrückige Giebel, die fast so aussah wie eine Karausche von 45cm.
Mein Kumpel fing auch 2 solcher Fische von 39 und 41cm.


----------



## Steffen90 (16. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

@schleienwühle: ein dickes petri zu euren fischen! ich hab in der letzten zeit leider keine schleien mehr zu gesicht bekommen:c


----------



## Marc38120 (18. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

super schöner Giebel!!!! ich find dnen kompakten wuchs schön.

mfg


----------



## Triebangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Hallo Freak!

Bei welchem Verein bist du denn?
Oder an welchem gewsser genau?
Will nämlich am Wochenende nach Hilden an nem See auf Schleie angeln.

Gruß


----------



## Bambine (22. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

50er Schlei auf Mais,
Tiefe ca 1.50m, ca. 3m vom Ufer,
Anfuttern mit Mais ;-)


----------



## Marc38120 (22. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

schöner fisch! ich war gestern morgen von 6-11 auch am wasser auf schleie, außer 2 sehr vorsichtige bisse, nichts!


----------



## Hackersepp (22. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*



Bambine schrieb:


> 50er Schlei auf Mais,
> Tiefe ca 1.50m, ca. 3m vom Ufer,
> Anfuttern mit Mais ;-)


 
Petri Heil, ne 50er Schleie schaut jedoch anders aus... :q :q :q


----------



## Bambine (22. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Mensch ... erwischt ... wie sieht ein 50er denn aus ? ;-)


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (22. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Habe Gestern 2 Schleien gefangen.Habe mit Mosella explosive feeder und mit einem waggler so aúf 45 metern ca.1meter cor einem seerosenfeld geangelt und in 1stunde 2 schleien gefangen. Das wasser war sehr trüb bei 10 Grad.


----------



## Hackersepp (23. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*



Bambine schrieb:


> Mensch ... erwischt ... wie sieht ein 50er denn aus ? ;-)


 
Der hat 2-3 kilo mehr auf den Rippen als deine 35er :q :q


----------



## Steffen90 (23. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

nen dickes petri an alle fänger!!
schöne fische!:k


----------



## rotauge88 (23. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

ich werde gegen ende des monats auch nochmal losziehen. mal schauen was dann so geht.

petri zu der schleie, auch wenn es keine 50er ist #6


----------



## AltBierAngler (28. April 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

haben heute 6 Schleien gefangen....alle auf made 2 auf grund der rest an der pose...alle zwischen 34 und 45 cm photos folgen noch die nächsten tage, da ich die nicht hochladen konnte...die schwerste hatte 3 pfund ...deswegen wundere ich mich von wegen "zwei bis drei kilo mehr auf den rippen"...

petri an alle fänger, gruß chris


----------



## AltBierAngler (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

hab heute nochmal ne gute schleie überlistet 52cm und gute 5 pfund...auf made am ufer...

fotos stelle ich noch rein.
petri an alle, chris


----------



## rotauge88 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

na dann petri 
ich freu mich aud die fotos.


----------



## Steffen90 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

petri!
bei uns haben sie im moment schonzeit...


----------



## Dr.Martens (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Moin 

Gefangen in Domburg/Holland am 28.04 so um 10 auf tauwurm 

Felix


----------



## Waagemann (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

konnte heute beim nächtlichen aalansitz auch eine 36er schleie fangen!gebissen heut früh um 6.30!

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/3568/1s07eu0.jpg

Köder war ein Tauwurm/Mistwurm Mix!

mfg waagemann


----------



## Steffen90 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

petri!!
ich war gestern auf heute nachtangeln auf karpfen/aal.
und was fang ich wie jedes jahr in der schonzeit??!!!
genau eine 30er schleie!
gebissen hat sie auf taui in einem kleinen graben in ca. 75cm tiefe gestern um 21 uhr


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

hatte heute beim stippen ne schöne fette 34cm Tinca dabei:m


----------



## Angelkönig14 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

habe letztes we. ne schöne 45 er tinca gefangen... an unserem verienssee...sollte eig. kein Nachtangeln werde...sind dann aber doch bin 1 geblieben... war auch der einzige Fisch des Abdens..eine Schleie aber 45 ist nicht schlecht :l#v....
hate Pinke fireline drauf hat die anderen wohl verschreckt... naja nächstes mal gibts ne andere.. wer noch tipps hat was ich falsch gemacht habn könnte gerne mal ne nachricht schicken ^^....habe mit futterkorb und ner 3.9o feeder geangelt... habe mit schlaufenmontage aber die schlafe fürs vorfach nur einfach und nicht mehrere schlaufen fürs vorfach hintereinander..kanns daran gelegen haben??


----------



## AltBierAngler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Sooo...hallo Leute, habs jetzt endlich mal gebacken bekommen die Fotos hochzuladen usw. usw. vom letzten schleienüberfall, aber seht selbst....

gewichte von 2 bis knappe 6 pfd. die längste war 52cm, und somit mein personal best. ham an dem tag 6 stk. gefangen und ich meine ersten drei schleien überhaupt innerhalb von 2 std. und dann auch noch so tolle fische. wünsche allen noch tolle fänge 2007 .... hab  mir gestern die kniescheibe rausgehauen und die raufisch pirsch fällt wohl erst mal flach echt mies....


----------



## AltBierAngler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

hier noch ein paar bilder von meinem kumpel und meinen fischen....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Petri zu den Tincas


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

petri zu den schönheiten!!!:k
find ich echt super von euch das ihr eine abhakmatte benutzt!#6


----------



## AltBierAngler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

und hier die letzten...


----------



## AltBierAngler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

ja danke ...auch wenn die matte nur 6 euronen kostet und von askari ist find ichs immer noch besser als keine


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> ja danke ...auch wenn die matte nur 6 euronen kostet und von askari ist find ichs immer noch besser als keine


genau!
meine anaconda (zum zusammenrollen) hat 10€ gekostet
und es gibt keine schlechten abhakmatten! die billigste ist immer noch besser als garkeine!
vorallem kann man sie für alle fische benutzen! nicht nur für karpfen, schleien, brassen sondern auch für hechte z.b.
das war für mich wiedermal eine lohnende investition für die fische!


----------



## esox82 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

tolle fotos!dickes petri!
mfg Andy


----------



## Blackfoot (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Schöne Tierchen!!!:k
Habe dieses Jahr noch keine gefangen.|kopfkrat

Gruss Tommy!|wavey:


----------



## angelarne (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Petri zu den Schleien!!

Ich konnte am 23.5.07 nur eine überlisten, die war aber 41 cm lang.

Gebissen zwischen 22:00 und 22:30 Uhr auf Tauwurm.


----------



## Pete (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

meine erste tinca tinca 2007 beim matchfischen mit mais...bericht is hier nachzulesen


----------



## united (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Hi all

bin grade vom Angeln zurück und habe meine 1te Schleie heuer Überlistet die Tinca war 41 cm lang und 2,5pfd schwer :l

gebissen auf Mistwurm -selbstgesammelt:v


heut abend gehts noch mal los dann auch MIT Digicam

Mfg Marc


----------



## Steinadler (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

moin 
war gestern nebenbei zum hechtangeln auf schleie und konnte eine grössere von 43cm 2pfund fangen und 2 kleinere von ca 25-30 cm alle bissen beim feedern auf dendrobena


----------



## Ronen (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*


----------



## AltBierAngler (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

prima angelplatz...passt zum wetter  schöne schleie, petri!

mfg chris


----------



## kohlie0611 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Bei mir liefs Gestern auch ganz gut beim Stippen mit der Match und Waggler,unter anderem eine Schleie von 41 cm und knapp 3 Pfund.Außerdem wurde noch ne 46 Brasse gefangen und einen Fisch bei dem ich mal Hilfe bräuchte.Mein Kupel meint das ist ne Kreutzung,ich denke es ist eien eigene Art.Das Tier war ca 20 cm lang,ca. 600-700 gr. schwer,sah aus wie eine Brasse,war auf dem Rücken recht dunkel,der rest eher leicht golden.Für ne Brasse in der Größe eigentlich zu dick und schwer,wer kann mir helfen|kopfkrat
Gruß Carsten #h

http://img257.*ih.us/img257/9135/schleie41cm15kgabn9.th.jpg

http://img172.*ih.us/img172/9038/brasse46manumr8.th.jpg

http://img295.*ih.us/img295/2526/keineahnungwp4.th.jpg


----------



## Fr33 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Deine Kreuzung ist ein Giebel oder eine Karausche..... genau kann ich das nicht sagen. Würde aber auf einen Giebel tippen....


----------



## kohlie0611 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Giebel,das trifft denn doch eher zu laut Wikipedia,@Fr33,danke#6


----------



## Cloud (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Meiner Meinung nach nen Giebel

edit: da war ich zu spät


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

@kohlie0611: petri! der dritte fisch ist eine karausche oder giebel.
aber sag mal: haben die schleien im moment nicht schonzeit?!


----------



## Screwi (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

bei uns in Brandenburg hat die Schleie keine Schonzeit
nur ein Mindestmaß und das liegt bei niedlichen 25cm


----------



## kohlie0611 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

@ Steffen
Ja,ich weiß,bis ende des Monats noch, aber leider hatt Sie sich im Wasser nicht mehr bewegt, und ich hatte nicht grad den Eindruck das daß nochmal was wird.Ist eine schwere Entscheidung gewesen, aber was will ich denn machen...Ich weiß nicht ob der Drill zu lange gedauert hatt oder woran es lag#d, es kam auch ein bisschen Blut aus den Kiemen....
Gruß Carsten#h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

war die Nacht eigentlich auf Aal und Schleie aus .....stattdessen fing ich "nur" 2 schöne Karauschen von 35 und 37cm auf Mistwurmbündel. Habe dann um 23.30Uhr zusammengepackt, weil es dann nicht mehr gebissen hat...ausser die Mücken.
Alle beiden Karauschen durften nach den Fotos wieder in ihren Element zurück#h


----------



## rotauge88 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

auch wenn es keine schleien sind, sind es dennoch schöne fische. bei uns gibts glaube ich keine karauschen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

auf jedenfall sind gut abgewachsene Karauschen schöne Fische.
Die 35er war schön hochrückig und die andere hatte eine alte Narbe, von  warscheinlich einen früheren Hechtangriff gehabt.
Als Threadüberschrift wäre "aktuelle Schleien/Karauschen/Giebelfänge" ganz gut gewesen.


----------



## daKorby (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

servus 

hab bis jetzt 5 schleien die kleinste mit 32 und die größte dieses jahr mit 38. 

Gefeedert, 10er haken, 1 Maiskorn, ca. 20 - 21.30 uhr. 1,5 meter tief, 5 meter entfernung vom ufer, vereinsgewässer (Kiesweiher) hoffe das reicht euch an informationen.

Grüße aus Bayern

Korby


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Die kleine Schleie biss gegen 23Uhr auf Tauwurm


 musste heute für ein Karpfen ins Wasser gehen, daher das nasse T-Shirt


----------



## zole (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Habe in den letztenb 2 Wochen auch etliche Schleien um die 20-30cm gefangen.
Fast alle auf Wurm/Mais an der Grundmontage.Ists bei euch auch so dass sie einfach kein Anzeichen geben, dass sie geschluckt haben?
Wir angeln schon nur mit 8G Olivenblei und wirklich leichtem Gerät aber Bisse von Schleien erkennen wir nicht.


----------



## rotauge88 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Wenn Schleien den Köder genommen haben, bleiben sie meist an der gleichen Stelle, um nach noch mehr Futter zu suchen. Da kann es passieren, dass sie fast auf der Stelle stehen bleiben.


----------



## jerkfreak (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Ist nun zwar schon etwas her (vorletztes Wochenende), aber da ich seitdem keine Zeit fürs Inet hatte melde ich meine Fänge erst jetzt...!

Hatte an dem Freitag mal nen Versuch mit den Matchruten gestartet und auch 2 Fische mit ca 25cm 38cm gefangen...! Dazu noch einige Barsche und Weißfische. Köder waren Mais und Wurm.

Am darauffolgenden Samstag dann der Versuch mit den Schwingen: Kurz gefasst, es war viel besser!!!
erster Fisch: 44cm und ca 2 1/2 Pfd
zweiter Fisch: new personal best mit 48cm und ca 1700g
dritter Fisch: süsse 25cm
vierter Fisch: guter 36cm Fisch mit bischen über nem Pfund
fünfter Fisch: wieder 48cm und gute 1850g...!!!

Alles in allem ein super Schleienangeltag, der auch für mich als "Schleienverrückter" (der einzige Friedfisch, der mich wirklich intressiert) alles andre wie alltäglich ist...!

Köder waren Mais, Madenbündel, Caster und Würmer! (habe auf jeden Köder mindestens einen Fisch gefangen!!!)

Als Beifang gab es noch 2 Brachsen über 2Pfd und ettliche Weißfische und Barsche...! Dazu einen ausgestiegenen Karpfen, um den es aber echt nicht schade war, weil ich ja die hübschen TINCAS fangen wollte!!!

Weiß nur leider Gottes nicht, wie ich hier Bilder einstelle, sonst würde ich euch gerne an meiner Freude teilhaben lassen!!! Vllt kann sie ja jemand für mich einstellen???

mfg Jerkfreak


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

:k:k:k:k:k:k:k#r
super fische!!!!!
petri @all!


----------



## Ebiseiner (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Hatte heute ne 32er Schleie auf 2 Frolic, mit Styropor Innenfutter für den Auftrieb, am Haar...

Bilder gibts aber leider nicht.


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Hallo,

Ich habe gestern gegen 12.00 Mittags eine sehr hübsche kleine Tinca gefangen, die ich selbsverständlich released habe.

Gewässer: kleiner Teich
Wetter: Regen
Temp: ca. 20°
Angelart: Posen Montage Köder am Grund liegend
Köder: Fleischmaden


----------



## HOX (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Servus zusammen,
hab da mal ne Frage.
Mit was für Ruten fischt ihr denn auf Schleien? 
Bzw. kann mir einer ne Rute  empfehlen, mit der man zum einen angenehm mit nem´Waggler fischen kann zum anderen auch mal ne leichte Grundmontage rausbringt bzw. nen kleinen Karpfen ausdrillen kann ohne Angst um das gute Stück haben zu müssen.
Danke im Vorraus.
Lg und TL
HOX


----------



## jerkfreak (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Ich fische unterschiedliche Ruten auf Schleien...! Mit der Schwinge fische ich umgebaute Sportex Turbo Spin 1, mit denen ist n Karpfen auch kein Thema...!!! Ruten sind 3m und haben bis 25g Wg...!

Mit der Pose fisch ich etwas ältere Shakespeare Matchruten, welche für mich ein absoluter Traum sind...! Kannst die Ruten zur Not auch zum leichten Grundfischen benutzen, da sie etwas härter als "normale" Matchen sind...! Ruten sind 3,60m und 3 tlg...!

Hat aber jeder so seine Vorlieben, ich liebe es halt fein, um den Drill auch geniesen zu können...!


----------



## Barbenfreak (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

ich habe dises jahr eine 42 Schleie gefangen mit Tauwurm an einen Bagersee tiefe 4,5-5,00 meter gefangen. schöner Drill.

Petri Heil


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Hey, #h

Letzte Woche gingen wieder 3 an den Haken.

25 cm   -   27 cm   -   29 cm :k

Infos:

Köder - Rotwurm
Wie - Grund mit Laufblei (Ü-ei als Bissanzeiger)
Wo - Schilfkante
Wetter: Blauer Himmel mit Wolken
Temp: ca. 18°
Uhrzeit: So Vormittags/Mittags
Beifang: Karauschen und Barsche

Bilder:


----------



## AltBierAngler (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Gestern als meine Kumpels und ich am See waren haben die auch jeder eine gefangen 43cm und 50cm (5pfd.)


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

schöne fische!!! petri!
ich stell grad fest ich muss auch mal wieder auf schleie raus...


----------



## AltBierAngler (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

grad ne traumschleie überlistet 55cm 6 pfd.
grüße chris


----------



## Flo66 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Die letzte Nacht war INSGESAMMT erfolgreich.
Unteranderem eine Schlei, die gerade groß genug war um sie mit zunehmmen.Hab sie wieder ziehen lassen,trotzdem meine erste richtige Tinca.

Köder:Wurmbündel
Montage:Einfache Grund-Montage
Wo:Ich vermute eine Scharkannte dort wird (an der Stelle)oft was gefangen,viele Brassen und Schleien und auch Karpfen, da muss was sein.
Wetter:Bewölkt,warm,leichter Wind, kleiner Schauer
Uhrzeit:20 nach 1 Nachts
Beifangas war der Beifang,war auf Aal und ein Brassen+ein paar Barsche und ne Plötze.


----------



## AltBierAngler (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

so also hier das Bild von der Schleie, man entschuldige mein selten dämliches bild

mfg chris


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Petri zu der schönen kapitalen Schleie |bigeyes!

Ich war gestern abend von 17 bis um 23.00Uhr auch Angeln, aber leider wollen die Schleie bei mir im moment nicht so recht in Beisslaune kommen... stattdessen fing ich wieder eine Karausche mit 36cm auf ein dickes Mistwurmbündel. Einen Ausschlitzer bekam ich auch noch gegen 22Uhr, ob es eine Schleie war weiss ich nicht, aber gekämpft hat der Fisch gut, vielleicht wars aber auch wieder eine Karausche|kopfkrat. Nächstes mal werde ich dann mal ein anderes Gewässer testen...


Auf dem Bild ist zwar keine Schleie, aber trotzdem auch ein schöner Fisch beim Schleienangeln gefangen|bla:


----------



## Steffen90 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

petri! ganz besonders an altbierangler zu der traumschleie!! schöne fische wieder:k


----------



## AltBierAngler (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Soo hallo leute bin grad zurück von nem Angeltrip. Waren von heute morgen 5:30 bis 22:30 an unserem Vereinssee in Holland. Konnten 4 Schleien fangen, leider diesmal keine Karpfen dabei  Mein Kumpel hat tatsächlich die gleich kapitale Schleie von 55cm gefangen die ich schon letztens gefangen habe. Er fing diese auch mit einer Maiskette am Haar. Zuvor konnte er noch eine schöne Schleie von 43cm landen.
Mein anderer Kumpel hatte schon früh morgens um 9 Uhr eine am Band mit 48,5cm. Ich dachte schon mein einziger Fisch an diesem Tage wär`n Hecht von ca. 12cm gewesen der den eingekurbelten Mais voll attakierte leider hab ich von dem kein Bild gemacht. Konnte aber dann noch eine Schleie von ebenfalls 43cm verzeichnen, eenfalls auf Maiskette. Alle Schleien legten einen Voll-Run hin. Nix mit zaghaften Bissen oder ähnliches.

mfg und petri an alle , Christian.#h


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Petri zu den wunderschönen Fischen...!!!

Ich glaub, ich muss die Zander mal wieder weng in Ruhe lassen und auch mal wieder meine feinen Friedfischruten ins Auto packen, da bekommt man wieder richtig Lust drauf, wenn man eure Bilder hier so sieht...!


----------



## Too_Hot (22. August 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

das mit der maiskette am haar...kann man die auch unter ne pose montieren?


----------



## Steffen90 (22. August 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

das kannst du auch versuchen! ein festblei würde ich jedoch bevorzugen!

ich hab auch was zu melden.... ist aber schon etwas länger her!

wann: samstag vor zwei wochen
angeltechnik: senke:q
größe: 44cm:k
wo: in einem kleinen, max. 1,5m breiten und max. 1m tiefen graben.....


----------



## AltBierAngler (22. August 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

das mit der Pose is unsinn, bzw. macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Dann schon eher althergebracht 2 oder drei Körner aufn ordentlichen Owner Haken und an die Pose ran. Festblei verzichte ich im moment ganz drauf weil ich mit dem Birnenblei in 20g gut fange. Ich lasse es immer 10-20 cm frei laufen und dann wird es durch ein kleines blei oder gummistopper gestoppt.

mfg Christian


----------



## ebenezer (24. August 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Habe in der letzten Woche in einem kleinen, wenig befischten See an insgesamt 5 Abenden a 3 Stunden insgesamt 27 Schleien zwischen 30 und 39cm gefangen. Leider keine wirklich kapitale, aber die Menge ist doch bemerkenswert. Ich lege einen Tauwurm auf einem 2er Haken und einem 4g laufblei direkt neben den Seerosen auf Grund und habe oben noch eine
Laufpose dran. Den Schnurstopper so eingestellt, daß die Pose Flach liegt, und der Stopper erst greift, wenn der Fisch schon etwas Schnur genommen hat. Die liegende Pose zeigt sehr sensibel an. Wenn ich den Köder dorthin führe, wo Gründelblasen Aktivität anzeigen,
kommen die Bisse meistens in weniger als 1 Minute.


----------



## AltBierAngler (24. August 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Das hört sich ja traumhaft an!!!!#6:k
so viele Schleien das ist echt krass...hast du Bilder???

#q Hatte leider die letzte Woche keine Zeit und kein Geld um loszuziehen...

Schade nur das bei uns zumindest die Schleien teilweise weniger kämpfen als Forellen im Zuchtteich, da freut man sich eher über die Satzis.


grüße Chris


----------



## ebenezer (25. August 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Fotos habe ich leider nicht gemacht. Gekämpft haben die Burschen fast wie Forellen. Besonders schön finde ich, daß dieses Gewässer seit Jahren nicht besetzt wird, die Schleien also alle natürlich nachgewachsen sind.
Es scheinen keine Karpfen oder Brassen drin zu sein. Die Schleien haben also außer Unmengen von Rotaugen keine Nahrungskonkurrenten. |rolleyes


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. August 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

@ Altbierangler ,
wo kann man so schöne und viele schleien fangen?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Brassmann (25. August 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Sucht euch kleine Seen die wenig befischt werden und von denen ihr wisst das da schleie sind 

Seen mit Karpfen und Brassen sind nicht so der hit!
Hatte mal einen See fast für mich alleine nur leider ist dieser Fast ausgetrocknet 
Da kamen an einem Tag 2-5 Schleien in den Käscher und im schnitt hatten alle 40-50 cm

Größter Fisch den ich da mal gefangen habe war nen 64 CM Weibchen leider keine Bilder....war da ja auch erst 14 und hatte noch keine Kamera im Standart Angel gepäck


----------



## AltBierAngler (25. August 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

@spinn&jerk:
In Holland da wo die Natur noch schön ist Ist n sog. visvijver die gibts da überall in fat jedem Ort. Kostenpunlt 40 euro im Jahr. Sind meistens reine catch&release seen daher eig. immer guter bestand, aber auch verdammt gerissene fische!

gruß chris


----------



## ebenezer (26. August 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

Habe gestern abend wieder innerhalb von 2 Stunden 9 Schleien gefangen.
Leider alle nur um die 30cm.


----------



## paddyli (1. September 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

ich poste hier auch mal paar meiner schönen schleien,
2schleien mit 39 bzw. 43 cm
beissen auf wurm oder mais,oder beides zusamm^^
bei bewölktem wetter,hoher luftdruck
sehr trübes wasser
2-3 m tiefe
simple laufbleimontage
beisszeit: 10-14uhr(ca.)
Gewässer sehr schlammig,deswegen lasse ich köder gern etwas aufpoppen


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (2. September 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

@ Altbierangler,
in Holland gibts überall Seen aber wenn ich mir ne Karte hole darf ich überall angeln oder wie?

mfg Marvin


----------



## AltBierAngler (3. September 2007)

*AW: aktuelle Schleienfänge 2007*

nein wenn du dir den VISPASS zulegst, dann war das bei uns so das dabei direkt eine jahrekarte für den ortsansässigen Visvijver also angelteich dabei war.

grüße chris


----------

